# God Bless His Soul---Robert Cole



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Lost a brother in law yesterday by heart attack. Prayers said and requested for him.

*Robert "Bobby" Cole will be missed.*


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, Paul. At times like these, I've always found comfort in the following passage; may the words do the same for you and yours...



> Thou, O God! knowest our down-sitting and our uprising, and understandest our thoughts afar off. Shield and defend us from the evil intentions of our enemies, and support us under the trials and afflictions we are destined to endure, while travelling through this vale of tears. Man that is born of a woman is of few days and full of trouble. He cometh forth as a flower, and is cut down: he fleeth also as a shadow, and continueth not. Seeing his days are determined, the number of his months are with thee; thou hast appointed his bounds that he cannot pass; turn from him that he may rest, till he shall accomplish his day. For there is hope of a tree, if it be cut down, that it will sprout again, and that the tender branch thereof will not cease. But man dieth and wasteth away; yea, man giveth up the ghost, and where is he? As the waters fail from the sea, and the flood decayeth and drieth up, so man lieth down, and riseth not up till the heavens shall be no more. Yet, O Lord! have compassion on the children of thy creation, administer them comfort in time of trouble, and save them with an everlasting salvation.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Prayers for you and your family!


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Paul I am really sorry to hear that.

God we ask for peace and comfort for the family of Bobby Cole. Be with them through these hard times and fill their hearts with joy and praise for we are here but a short time and with you for eternity. We give you PRAISE and GLORY for all things, amen.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

My condolences Paul, may you and your family find peace during this time of sadness.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear Paul, prayers sent to you and yours.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I appreciate all the well wishes and prayers sent---thank you very much!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Thanks again for your thoughts and prayers---*Mods please lock this up......*


----------

